# Moving to Thailand permanently



## marvelsm

Hello all: I have just joined your forum today and I hope to have a long stay here. I visited Thailand late last year and I really enjoyed it there and I would love to go back permanently. Now the question. How do I this? My investments meet the required 1500 usd per month that Thai officals say you must have but I don't want to live off my invesments yet. Is there any possible to get a job any job full or part time so I can keep building to retirement. Also i understand that to buy a business, a Thai person has to own at least 51%, although that is another possiblity i am considering. Thank you in advance for nay help you folks can give me and I look forward to more posts. Sincerely, marvelsm


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi. Don't get ahead of yourself .... it's too early to talk of moving here permanently on the basis of one short holiday ... esp given you don't have an income stream in place. Give yourself a one year trial and don't burn any bridges (in terms of moving back). 

Read widely across many online expat forums to get ideas ... you will note the many weekly posts like your own and get a good idea of just how tough it will be to get a job or start a biz. Google on "work permit thailand" and visit your local Thai embassy/consulate to learn about the regulatory hurdles.

Thousands of westerners are looking for an opportunity to live in Thailand, many willing to accept subsistence level salaries. In this environment only those who are creative, persistent, networked and lucky will still be here after a couple of years.


----------



## Wayward Wind

Your post is a bit unclear. 

Are you 50+ and planning on a retirement visa/extension? If so, the financial requirement is either 800,000 THB annual income or 800,000 THB in a Thai bank or a combination of income and bank deposit which exceeds 800,000 THB. 

If solely income based, then it works out to 65,000 THB monthly, which converts to about $2265 USD, not $1500.

If you are on such a visa or extension, then any income generating work* in* Thailand is strictly prohibited.


----------



## marvelsm

*Moving to Thailand*

Sorry Wayward Wind: I should have been a bit more clear in my post yes I have enough in my invesments to live on but if there was a way to earn an income so I would not have to take any money out of my investments that would be better. Also sorry if my first post was long winded but I will try and make any future posts more clear and to the point. Thank you and anybody else for replying.
Marvelsm


----------



## Wayward Wind

marvelsm said:


> Sorry Wayward Wind: I should have been a bit more clear in my post yes I have enough in my invesments to live on but if there was a way to earn an income so I would not have to take any money out of my investments that would be better. Also sorry if my first post was long winded but I will try and make any future posts more clear and to the point. Thank you and anybody else for replying.
> Marvelsm


No worries! 

I have been coming to Thailand for 30 years and have now retired here, so I understand the attraction...

Good luck!


----------



## stednick

marvelsm said:


> Hello all: I have just joined your forum today and I hope to have a long stay here. I visited Thailand late last year and I really enjoyed it there and I would love to go back permanently. Now the question. How do I this? My investments meet the required 1500 usd per month that Thai officals say you must have but I don't want to live off my invesments yet. Is there any possible to get a job any job full or part time so I can keep building to retirement. Also i understand that to buy a business, a Thai person has to own at least 51%, although that is another possiblity i am considering. Thank you in advance for nay help you folks can give me and I look forward to more posts. Sincerely, marvelsm


marvelsm:

First, you desire to have a long-stay in Thailand. Your first step is to get legal permission to stay long-term. 

You state you have adequate funds. If you meet the age requirement, 50 years or older, then you can apply for a Non-immigrant visa-O-A: For applicants ages 50 and above who wish to go to Thailand for a "Long Stay" period of 1 year. This is commonly referred to as a retirement visa. Employment is prohibited on an O-A visa. 

To work in Thailand you will need a visa that allows employment. You will also need a work permit. You will also be subject to Thai Personal Income Tax and Canadian Foreign Earned Income Tax.

The Non-immigrant visa-B is for the purposes of attending a conference, conducting business, or working in Thailand. To procure this visa you need a written promise of employment from a company in Thailand. The company will have several regulatory hoops to jump through as to why they need to hire you as opposed to some local Thai talent. 

The Thais are particularly protective of employing their own citizens. Hiring foreigners is a bureaucratic maze that is intentionally made difficult. (personal opinion). 

So, legally supplementing your investment income while living in Thailand is a difficult proposition. It can be done, just not easily. You need to investigate your options carefully and thoroughly. Owning or investing in a foreign business is at best, a very risky proposition. 

One word of warning: being convicted of circumventing Thailand's employment laws can result in five years imprisonment. So, do not do anything without being fully aware of the legal responsibilities and consequences. 

One possible avenue to investigate is "Teaching English as a Second Language". As a native English speaker employment as a teacher is possible, however, without good credentials it is not a lucrative profession. Read through this forum. Teaching is covered in many, many threads.

Good luck in your planning and subsequent relocation. Don't burn any bridges nor close any doors. Living in Thailand is significantly different than vacationing in Thailand.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you Stednick: Of course I want to do everything legal and above board as I hear that Thai jails or any overseas jails are not nice. I am exploring options including perhaps doing online work as I think that will be legal as it is not taking a job away from a Thai national. And thank you Cnx Bruce for your advice as well I hear the best option is to go on a three month stay, then come home and think about it whether Thailand is for me permanently. Thank you all for your kind advice and hopefully I can come up with something to come to the land of smiles permanently.
Sincerely,

Marvelsm


----------



## Bobr

There is more to working than just having sufficient income. I came to Thailand 7 years ago and live off an American public employee's pension which satisfies the income requirement for a retirement visa and gives me a very good standard of living.

The problem I had was that at 50 years old, I was too young to be completely retired. Even if you have enough money to live on, waking up every morning with nowhere to go and nothing to do can cause stresses and even lead to drinking too much. Without working I found I was climbing the walls after about 5 months, so I would go home, work for a friend for a few months, then come back to Thailand.

I solved the problem by taking a teaching job, and have been at the same school for 5 years now. It also raises your status in the community from sex tourist to teacher and having access to educated intelligent Thai friends (co-workers) when you have a problem is priceless.

You need something of interest to keep yourself going here, to keep your mind working. The problem is worse too because often it's just too damn hot to go outside.


----------



## marvelsm

*Moving to Thailand*

Yes Bobr: I am too young to retire too so I would like some kind of job, and I agree that having intelligent Thai friends can be invaluable I keep in touch with my tour leader in facebook but she is the only friendly face in Thailand right now that I have. Teaching sounds interesting but I would not like it long term also if you are collecting a pension does not Thai law forbid you working Bobr? I agree about keeping my mind active and "making a difference" in Thailand so they know I am not a sex tourist is desirable even volunteer work I guess would be good and the Thai's might even encourage that. Thank you for your reply.
Marvel


----------

